# Best Case Fan Setup for Cooling



## pcforumguy (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I have found very informational article(s) about how to get best cooling effect with case fan by positioning them. Hope this is helpful to every newbie (like me) -

The Big Air Cooling Investigation | bit-tech.net
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.
How To: Properly Plan And Pick Parts For An Air-Cooled PC, Part 2 : A Foundation For Case Cooling: Fans
Which is the Best Place to Install a Case Fan? - Part 1 | Hardware Secrets
Which is the Best Place to Install a Case Fan? - Part 2 | Hardware Secrets
How the Case Rear Fan Improves CPU Cooling | Hardware Secrets
*www.overclock.net/t/1041926/how-to-decide-on-a-case-for-air-cooling-warning-pics
Fortress FT01 PC case with positive air pressure part 2 - YouTube

To the guys who are looking for an quick advice / solution (or who don't have TIME for getting more knowledge) here is most reliable advice - (It's from #1 article not mine knowledge )



> 1. The amount of venting in your case can have a huge impact on cooling, particularly around the CPU area. If you have fan mounts here that are blocked up, unblock them.
> 
> 2. Generally, all other things being equal, it’s better to get hot air out of your case than to pump cool air in, particularly when it comes to CPU cooling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice articles. I am going with 4 120 mm & 1 140mm Fan for my Phantom 410.

The default setup for 3 fans is kinda bugged with only 1 120mm intake and 1 120 & 1 140 exhaust creating negative pressure. So I am removing Top 140 Exhaust and going to Use it as Side Intake with 1 120 mm added to Front Intake and Bottom Each.

So One 120 Rear Top Exhaust. Two 120 mm front Intake, One 120 at Bottom Intake & one 140 mm side intake for positive Pressure 

Thanks again for good links.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 24, 2012)

i have already posted that article in this forum from bit -tech,here it is,
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/152673-big-air-cooling-investigation.html


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 25, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> So One 120 Rear Top Exhaust. Two 120 mm front Intake, One 120 at Bottom Intake & one 140 mm side intake for positive Pressure



I think with your *proposed* fan set-up, you will see a Wind Tunnel Effect b'cause there is only single exhaust and it's in top; there is so much intake for single exhaust fan.

 [YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watchgl=US&feature=player_embedded&v=Qe-2ZqmSGug[/YOUTUBE]
If you see above link their is positive pressure effect for sure but with proper fan set-up - Top & Front intake and Rear exhaust with fan as well as without fan.

What you can do -
Intake = Front 120mm x 2 + Side 140mm
Exhaust = Rear 120mm + Top Back 120mm

As per above set-up, your total intake should be little more than your exhaust. But it depend on what fans your using at what speed; which will decide your Air Pressure System.


This is my *proposed* fan set-up -
Intake = Front 120mm x 2 (CM 90CFM, so total Air Flow would be around 150CFM approx.)
Exhaust = Rear 120mm + Top 140mm (Total 110CFM approx.)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/155993-new-rig-show-off.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/155909-optimum-case-fan-set-up.html


----------

